# iPod Touch 3rd generation



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

iTunes want let me update my iPod it says that version 4.2.1 is the latest version when I want to upgrade it to IOS 5 how can I sort this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the error that you get when updating your iPod?


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

iTunes says that my iPod is up to date when IOS 5 is out and it's running 4.2.1 so it's not up to date


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have the 2nd Gen iPod Touch then. iPod touch 2nd Gen can only update to iOS 4.2.1.


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

But when I bought it it said that it was 3rd gen


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some early 3rd Gen iPods were just iPod 2nd Gen. They fixed minor things.

Did you buy it from Apple or Online?


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

Online from dixons


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Im guessing it was labled incorrectly. Check with your local Apple Store to check whichever its a 2nd or 3rd Gen.


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok thanks but can I do this online or do I have to go in the store because it's far away


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following is of any help

Identifying iPod models

also the model number should be on the device. should be on the back. 

What are the Apple order numbers for every iPod, iPod mini, iPod nano, iPod touch, and iPod shuffle? @ EveryiPod.com


----------



## thetechman (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for this information because mine is a 2nd generation because on that link it says 3rd gen only come in 32GB and 64GB. This is annoying because I wanted IOS 5 on it but thank you for your help.


----------

